# MarlinStar ProStaff Mr Trigger Flamingo Costa Rica



## MrTriggerCR (Sep 30, 2012)

Check out the sequence of photos leading up to this teaser custom made from MarlinStar for Mr Trigger Sport fishing getting destroyed 

1for 3 on Blue Marlin
3 for 5 on Mahi Mahi
2 for 3 on Sails


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
Any other detailed shots?
Catch 'em up!


----------

